
A Message from Alex Trebek – Jeopardy - tortilla
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cInGyxCY9k
======
dbg31415
75% of people die within the first year, and only 5% survive for 5 years after
this diagnosis.

Man who has outstanding confidence and seriously impressive composure in the
face of near-certain death.

Who is Alex Trebek?

His attitude is awesome!

